# Golf Glove Recommendation



## smith931 (Sep 26, 2018)

Iâ€™ve been having an issue lately with blowing gloves out after a round or two. Anyone else experiences this? What's your expectation of life for a glove? 
Now *Callaway Patrol Glove* is looking good for me. Before Recommend me I would like to plz check this out, if the gloves are really good then I can get a pair.


----------



## jusme (Sep 26, 2018)

My expectation is 15-20 competitive rounds per glove, although I think I get a little more as I rotate competition gloves. Once they have left the comp circuit they get used for another 10-20 rounds of casual play. 

I use Taylormade tour preferred glove and have done for the last several years - not cheap, but I can not find a better glove. I cannot use a synthetic glove. I watch for sales and can get for around Â£10 and when at that price I buy in bulk


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 26, 2018)

The Srixon Cabretta leather gloves ive found to be the hardest wearing. last months.

You can some times get them cheap in Sports Direct, The old sort anyway. got 4 for Â£15 in the Inverness one a few months ago


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 26, 2018)

I tend to go with Cabretta leather gloves as they do last longer and always seem comfortable to wear.  I've used the Srixon and Callaway Cabrettas and both are good with the Srixon edging it. 
Just as a thought, are you sure you're not getting the gloves too small?  I know they're meant to be snug but if you're splitting them like that then maybe it is a sizing issue.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 26, 2018)

Robster59 said:



			I tend to go with Cabretta leather gloves as they do last longer and always seem comfortable to wear.  I've used the Srixon and Callaway Cabrettas and both are good with the Srixon edging it.
Just as a thought, are you sure you're not getting the gloves too small?  I know they're meant to be snug but if you're splitting them like that then maybe it is a sizing issue.
		
Click to expand...

good point about the slightly larger size. i switched to a bigger glove when i first started using the Srixons as they only had XL when i first found the cheap deal a SD, never had one wear out since.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 26, 2018)

smith931 said:



			Iâ€™ve been having an issue lately with blowing gloves out after a round or two. Anyone else experiences this? What's your expectation of life for a glove?
Now *Callaway Patrol Glove* is looking good for me. Before Recommend me I would like to plz check this out, if the gloves are really good then I can get a pair.
		
Click to expand...

Brings a whole new meaning to the phrase â€œgrip it and rip itâ€.ðŸ˜


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 26, 2018)

I like the FJ StaSof https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/09FootJoy_CabrettaSof_Glove.html#SID=5250


----------



## duncan mackie (Sep 26, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			good point about the slightly larger size. i switched to a bigger glove when i first started using the Srixons as they only had XL when i first found the cheap deal a SD, never had one wear out since.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on.
The Srixon is on the tight side, size for size. It wears very well though.

Most comfortable and best quality is the TM cabretta. Also expensive.

Second best, and a great all round cabretta, is the Titleist. They don't wear very well though, if like me you have grip faults!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 28, 2018)

After years of being someone who goes through gloves quite quickly and struggling to find a really good one thatâ€™s suitable for me, I have gone to the Callaway Dawn Patrol. An all leather glove, with a good cut and decent length for the fingers for the palm size. They seem to last a long time, even for me.


----------



## Slime (Sep 28, 2018)

I know that wearing a glove makes absolutely no difference what-so-ever to my game ..................... unless it's raining.
Try playing without one, that'll be cheaper.


----------



## jusme (Sep 28, 2018)

Slime said:



			I know that wearing a glove makes absolutely no difference what-so-ever to my game ..................... unless it's raining.
Try playing without one, that'll be cheaper.
		
Click to expand...

2 people I play with don't use gloves. I played 2 rounds over a week without one....could not adjust....just me perhaps but I need them


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 28, 2018)

If you get into Costco they sometimes do Callaway Cabretta in a three pack for less than Â£20.  I've used them and they're pretty robust.


----------



## duncan mackie (Sep 28, 2018)

Slime said:



			I know that wearing a glove makes absolutely no difference what-so-ever to my game ..................... unless it's raining.
Try playing without one, that'll be cheaper.
		
Click to expand...

That's you, and I appreciate you are only recommending that people try something (which is always good!) but for me a glove provides more grip to the club than my hand. This enables me to feel confident with much lower grip pressure...which is always good.

Watching people play with well worn gloves that clearly won't provide any grip, let alone better grip, is always a little concerning (unless they are opponentsðŸ˜€).

I buy and change my gloves frequently - I don't buy golf balls (except when lured into free ball fittings!)


----------



## User2021 (Sep 28, 2018)

Robster59 said:



			If you get into Costco they sometimes do Callaway Cabretta in a three pack for less than Â£20.  I've used them and they're pretty robust.
		
Click to expand...

Costco Lakeside have these at the moment


----------



## User2021 (Sep 28, 2018)

Got some G4's as a present, really like them, lovely and soft.


----------



## Andy (Oct 4, 2018)

Underarmour Strikeskin or Speith Tour. Best gloves ever.


----------



## jusme (Oct 4, 2018)

Does anyone else struggle with a synthetic type glove? Good real leather gloves are not cheap and a few times I have tried synthetic with no success. I will never be able to use them as I loose all feel in the swing. As soon as I replace with a good cabretta leather glove I feel instantly comfortable again


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 4, 2018)

jusme said:



			Does anyone else struggle with a synthetic type glove? Good real leather gloves are not cheap and a few times I have tried synthetic with no success. I will never be able to use them as I loose all feel in the swing. As soon as I replace with a good cabretta leather glove I feel instantly comfortable again
		
Click to expand...

I've never actually tried real leather gloves as I wasn't sure the added expense was worth it for me. Plus they just get knackered if it rains don't they?


----------



## jusme (Oct 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I've never actually tried real leather gloves as I wasn't sure the added expense was worth it for me. Plus they just get knackered if it rains don't they?
		
Click to expand...

Don't try them incase there is no going back  They don't get knackered in the rain, but yes their life will reduce if you treat them as you would with a synthetic one. They need a little more care and attention


----------



## Wellout (Oct 12, 2018)

Definitely look a the Srixon gloves, I was given a few to try and was really impressed, I think people often walk towards Footjoy in a Zombie effect.  They're all made from from compatible quality high end cabretta leather, however, the finer it is, the less hard wearing.  I was privy to some gloves Monty used when he was with Yonex, they were made by Kasco and paper thin like a second skin.  Never felt anything like it, but he did change his glove every 3 holes...........because he could!


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 12, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I've never actually tried real leather gloves as I wasn't sure the added expense was worth it for me. Plus they just get knackered if it rains don't they?
		
Click to expand...

The real trick is to let them dry naturally, don't put them near any heat source such as a radiator. 
It's not a problem to me as I switch to my Rain Grip gloves as soon as it starts raining anyway.


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 12, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Got some G4's as a present, really like them, lovely and soft.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reference - just picked one up online to try and they seem pretty good (but expensive!)
Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 12, 2018)

Robster59 said:



			The real trick is to let them dry naturally, don't put them near any heat source such as a radiator.
It's not a problem to me as I switch to my Rain Grip gloves as soon as it starts raining anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah same, although I just use the left glove from a pair of wet weather ones. Maybe next summer I'll give leather gloves a go and see if I prefer them or not.


----------



## smith931 (Oct 15, 2018)

Thank you so much for all of your kind words. Now, I took the *Callaway X Spann Glove**.*
But in future, I decided to take *Srixon gloves*.


----------



## User2021 (Oct 15, 2018)

duncan mackie said:



			Thanks for the reference - just picked one up online to try and they seem pretty good (but expensive!)
Looking forward to trying it.
		
Click to expand...

Not cheap, but they are nice


----------



## MartynB (Mar 5, 2019)

Will add to this rather than start a new thread. My beloved srixon cabretta seem to be harder to get hold of, phas d out? Iâ€™ve had some great bargains from eBay but alas no more. I really like these gloves, what should I look at as a replacement leather glove?


----------



## GolfingPastor (Mar 5, 2019)

I like the Bionic stable grip or the Titleist Players. Completely different, but in terms of durability the Players is rubbish but feels lovely. Bionic has lasted 20+ rounds and still in decent condition.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 6, 2019)

smith931 said:



			Iâ€™ve been having an issue lately with blowing gloves out after a round or two. Anyone else experiences this? What's your expectation of life for a glove?
Now *Callaway Patrol Glove* is looking good for me. Before Recommend me I would like to plz check this out, if the gloves are really good then I can get a pair.
		
Click to expand...

I was doing this fairly regularly last year, until my grip was changed when I started having lessons. Now with a changed grip, I can get a month out of a glove at least, that's practicing and playing up to 4 times a week. I've been using Callaway 100% Cabretta gloves bought from Costco (they look very similar to the Dawn patrol), Â£17 for three, absolute bargain and good quality gloves to boot.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 6, 2019)

MartynB said:



			Will add to this rather than start a new thread. My beloved srixon cabretta seem to be harder to get hold of, phas d out? Iâ€™ve had some great bargains from eBay but alas no more. I really like these gloves, what should I look at as a replacement leather glove?
		
Click to expand...

spots direct always have them, well the one in Inverness does. have to be careful in there though, last time got 3 for a Â£10 only to find some bugger has switched the packaging with the synthetic cheapies. luckily i spotted it while queuing


----------



## Pancho Villa (Mar 6, 2019)

Just make sure itâ€™s not blackðŸ¥º(Iâ€™ll get my coat!!)


----------



## MartynB (Mar 7, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Srixon-Cabretta-Premium-Leather-Golf-Glove-LH.html

Click to expand...

Think this must be the new model as such so might give it a go.


----------

